# Remember The First VHS Movie You Bought or Rented?



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2014)

I Remember that first VHS movie we bought and watched It was "Flight Of The Navigator".   "Harry And The Henderson's" came running up behind.  It was like magic.  We could watch it whenever we wished....without interruption.  Simply magical! How 'bout you?


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 1, 2014)

2001, a Space Odessy. It cost me a fortune!


----------



## Ina (Jul 1, 2014)

Vivjen, My hubby loooves that movie, he likes to quote from it all the times. :wave:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2014)

"Open the pod bay doors, HAL!"


----------



## Ina (Jul 1, 2014)

I admit I have never rented or bought a movie, and the last time I went to the movies was to see Easy Rider in 1969 I think. As you can tell I don't get out much. :shussh:


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2014)

One of the first old VHS movies I had.


----------



## Michael. (Jul 5, 2014)

One of my favourites was *'Being There'* starring Peter Sellers 

We still have a collection of VHS tapes and I must get around to transferring some to DVD format.

We also had a double video player and we became very popular with our neighbours once they discovered how easy it was to make copies. 

.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 5, 2014)

I remember those


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 5, 2014)

I rented a machine along with 3 videos,  Timerider, (really lame),  The Deer Hunter and 3rd I can't remember.  I watched them after pulling a swing shift and stayed up until 5 A.M. The reason I couldn't remember the 3rd was because 'The Deer Hunter' disturbed me after being a member of the service during Vietnam.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2014)

I had forgotten all about renting a VHS player SOP, I recall lugging it all home and setting it up...sorta the opposite of streaming.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 6, 2014)

I rented a player along wit tape for my daughters birthday[h=1]Desperately Seeking Susan[/h]
Got home and discovered it was 

Lustfully seeking susan

​A quick trip back to video shop nthego:


----------



## oldman (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't remember the first movie, but I remember that when VCR's came out they were like a thousand dollars. I wanted one, but I was not going to pay that much. After a few years, I picked one up for $250.00, which was just a little used, but no problems with it. Then, came those big video cameras that you had to tote around on your shoulder. I'm glad that I did. Every now and then, we will get out the old Super 8 movies and then the VHS recordings that we made of the kids and grandkids and weddings and so on and we can all have a good laugh. OMG, some of them are so funny and stupid. What were we thinking?


----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2014)

I had most of my Super 8 movies put on DVDs many years ago. Good thing I did, as my projector bite the dust and I finally threw it out.

i still have my old Sears video camera in the closet, oldman. Took lots of videos with it but still remember how heavy it got as the day wore on.


----------



## oldman (Jul 16, 2014)

I bought one of those machine to transfer Super 8 to DVD about 3 or 4 years ago and I still have it sitting in my home office in an unopened box. I always said that I was going to get this done, but it has been unbelievable how busy a person can be after he retires. Somebody lied to me when they told me that I will have to look for things to do when I retire. For whatever reason, I am busier now than when I worked.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 16, 2014)

Ina, you sound like me...don't go to the talkies very often because once I sit down, I nod off!

Before VHS, there was Betamax. Those player were both pretty spendy, and for a long time there was a see-saw about which would win out. There was a guy at work who was retiring and really, really wanted a Betamax player. He was given one as a retirement gift. Not long after that, Betamax became a dinosaur.


----------



## Ina (Jul 16, 2014)

Georgia, I always had an over active imagination, having nightmares at least 4 or 5 times a week. Jack Palance gave me a recurring nightmare when I was around six that went into my 30's. The show was in black and white, and he was dressed as a skeleton. I wasn't into all the disaster movies of the '70's, such as Towering Inferno. I would rather read a book anytime. I read as I sit next to hubby while he watches TV. TV was bad enough, so I never missed seeing the movies. :wave:


----------

